# Erstes Angelboot



## kaniex3 (11. November 2017)

Hallo liebe Com,

ich bin kurz davor mir mein erstes Angelboot zu kaufen.

Da es für mich mein aller erstes Angelboot ist hab ich ein paar fragen dazu.

In aussicht ist ein Angelboot aus GFK (komplettt neu aufgbaut) mit dem passenden Trailer.

Das Boot ist wie beschrieben aus GFK und wurde generalüberholt, innen mit Holz verkleidet und ein paar Elektroanschlüsse wurden auch verbaut.
Der Verkäufer kann mir allerdings nicht mehr sagen um welches Orginalmodell sich es bei dem Boot handelt...

Der Trailer ist von 1975 aber ist in einem sehr guten Zustand und hat in (Österreich) ein gültiges Pickerl (TÜV). Muss das Boot mit Trailer aber nach Deutschland überführen.

Da es für mich wirklich mein aller erstes Boot ist, wäre ich euch wirklich für jede hilfe dankbar.

Auf was alles sollte ich bei der Besichtigung darauf achten?
Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks, mit denen ich Mackel erkennen kann?
Was muss ich sonst bedenken.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Hast Du Fotos evtl?

Kajütboot?

Welche Motorisierung?

Was wurde am GFK gemacht?

Kann man hinter die Verkleidung schauen?

Wie ist Elektrik verlegt und gesichert?

Zugfahrzeug geeignet (GESAMTgewicht (Boot/Trailer/Inhalt) bedenken)?

Kaufvertrag was ist zugesichert?

Papiere/Rechnungen zu den Überholungen?

Das wären so mal die ersten Punkte, die mir einfallen würden..

Achja, und herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum ;-))


----------



## kaniex3 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Fotos lade ich eben mit hoch.

Handelt sich um ein 3,80 x 1,60 cm langes GFK Boot ohne Kajü.

Werde es ausschließlich mit E-Motor betreiben.
Welcher E-Motor es wird, weiß ich selbst noch nicht.. Das wird dann die nächste Frage. #d


Was das Zugfahrzeug angeht wurde alles beachtet.

Alles was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist wird mit verkauft.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Schaut ja so schlecht net aus - absaufen wirste vermutlich nicht ;-))

Ist das mit Farbe angepinselt aussen?

Innenausbau sieht auch anständig aus.

Elektrik kann/will ich nicht beurteilen ..

Ebensowenig TÜV-Fähigkeit vom Trailer, sieht selbstgebastelt aus?


----------



## maxum (12. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Hallo,

ich würde ein mir unbekanntes Boot erst kaufen nachdem ich es 

einmal im Wasser erlebt habe , das heißt irgendwo reinslippen dann

reinkrabbeln mich hinstellen und im Boot hin und her laufen um 

erkennen zu können ob es kippelt oder nicht, bei der Größe auch

auch nurmal hinten sitzen um sich vorstellen zu können wenn ein 

schwererer Motor hinten drann ist. Ich hätte fast mal nen Alu 

JonBoot aus USA gekauft, zum Glück konnte ich es hier um die

Ecke im Kiessee Probewässern, ich habs gleich zurückgebracht 

zum Händler es war einfach zu schmal,klein.


----------



## kaniex3 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Alles klar, 

Vielen dank euch erstmal.

Das einzige was mich noch ein bisschen beunruhigt ist, das dass Boot keine typenkennzeichen / typenschild hat und der jetzige Besitzer kann mir zu dem Boot keine genaueren Daten sagen. 
Da dass nach dem Umbau anscheinend abhanden bekommen ist.

Wie steht ihr zu dieser Aussage? 
Bzw könnte das fehlende Schild hier in DE zu Probleme bei der Zulassung des Bootes  kommen?

Danke


----------



## Aal_Willi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*



kaniex3 schrieb:


> ...könnte das fehlende Schild hier in DE zu Probleme bei der Zulassung des Bootes  kommen?



Du willst das Boot doch ausschliesslich mit E-Motor benutzen,
dann muss es auch nicht zugelassen werden - ausser der E-Motor
leistet über 2,21 kW, was vermutlich nicht der Fall sein wird.

#h


----------



## kaniex3 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Du willst das Boot doch ausschliesslich mit E-Motor benutzen,
> dann muss es auch nicht zugelassen werden - ausser der E-Motor
> leistet über 2,21 kW, was vermutlich nicht der Fall sein wird.
> 
> #h



Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ich will das Boot an der fränkischen Seenplatte zum Einsatz bringen. Dort ist laut Landratsamt allerdings eine Zulassung und ein Kennzeichen mit E-Motor notwendig.

:/


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Google oder erkundige dich mal, meines Wissens nach kann man alte und selbstgebaute Boote ohne CE-Konformitätsbescheinigung zulassen:

- muss vor 15.6.98 im EU Wirtschaftsraum in Verkehr gebracht worden sein (Nachweis könnte in deinem Fall schwierig sein) 
- Eigenbauten für den Eigengebrauch (darfst du m.W. dann aber 5 Jahre nicht weiter verkaufen, sonst wird es CE-pflichtig)


----------



## kaniex3 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Okei, da finde ich aber auch nicht wirklich was...

Bin jetzt echt ratlos was ich machen soll, ob ich das Boot nun kaufen soll oder nicht.. oder ob es dann Schwierigkeiten mit der Zulassung gibt.

Hab nochmal die zwei auszufüllenden Formulare beigefügt, von den Daten die da verlangt werden hätte der Verkäufer allerdings nicht s.



https://www.landkreis-wug.de/timm/d...echt/erklaerung-bei-einer-bootszulassung.docx

https://www.landkreis-wug.de/timm/d...utz/wasserrecht/antrag-elektro-motorboot.docx


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Meine Meinung: Im Zweifel Finger weg! Wenn das Ding keine CE-Konformitätserklärung dabei hat, gibt es nur Probleme bei der Zulassung und ggf beim Wiederverkauf...


----------



## allegoric (14. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Finger weg auch von mir. So etwas lohnt auf Dauer nicht, gerade wenn einem das Bootsvirus gepackt hat und man doch mal mit nem kleinen Benziner anfängt usw. dann wäre so eine Ausgabe echt ärgerlich. Ich selbst hasse verbastelte Boote, wo man nichts zurückbauen kann und wenn dann noch das Typenschild fehlt, wars das. Klingt für mich sogar nach geklaut.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (15. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Zu allen Fragen der Zulassung und zu den dafür benötigten Papieren:

 Eine wirklich kompetente Antwort bekommst du schnell und problemlos bei denen, die sich damit auskennen und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen: Ruf einfach bei dem für dich zuständigen Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt an. Das habe ich vor zwei Jahren bei meinem ersten Boot (das war auch gebraucht) so gemacht, und da gab es nachher keine Probleme mit der Zulassung...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Meines Wissens bist du zur Zulassung nicht an das zuständige WSA gebunden. Du kannst das Boot mindestens auch über den ADAC zulassen. Schau mal hier:

https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Neuantrag_IBS_163488.pdf

Die schreiben sogar, dass die CE nicht mehr verpflichtend vorzulegen sei...


----------



## Ossipeter (16. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Meines Wissens bist du zur Zulassung nicht an das zuständige WSA gebunden. Du kannst das Boot mindestens auch über den ADAC zulassen. Schau mal hier:
> 
> https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Neuantrag_IBS_163488.pdf
> 
> Die schreiben sogar, dass die CE nicht mehr verpflichtend vorzulegen sei...



In Franken läuft das leider nicht so.
@ Kaniex3
Weisst du um welches Fabrikat es sich handelt? Dann könntest du den Hersteller, oder jemanden der ein baugleiches Boot hat kontaktieren und dir 
die Daten besorgen.


----------



## racoon (16. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Auf was beläuft sich denn das finanzielle Risiko?


----------



## Ossipeter (16. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Wenn du Pech hast bekommst du keine Zulassung für E-Motorboot, dann darfst du Rudern.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Meines Wissens bist du zur Zulassung nicht an das zuständige WSA gebunden. Du kannst das Boot mindestens auch über den ADAC zulassen. Schau mal hier:
> 
> https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Neuantrag_IBS_163488.pdf
> 
> Die schreiben sogar, dass die CE nicht mehr verpflichtend vorzulegen sei...



Man kann sich sein WSA aussuchen wo man sein Boot anmeldet, gibt ja genug in Deutschland verteilt davon....


----------



## Ossipeter (16. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*

Die Zulassung für die Fränkische Seenplatte erfolgt ausschließlich im LRA WUG/GUN.
@ Kaniex3 ich schick dir mal eine PN!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. November 2017)

*AW: Erstes Angelboot*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die Zulassung für die Fränkische Seenplatte erfolgt ausschließlich im LRA WUG/GUN.
> @ Kaniex3 ich schick dir mal eine PN!



Das sind doch zwei unterschiedliche Dinge, ein Boot kannst du überall anmelden, für bestimmte Gewässer natürlich nur an dafür vorgesehenen Stellen.


----------

